# Best stuff for a Misano red car?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok so I admit I know next to nothing about all these weird products with names such as Collinite? or similar I use stuff like Mer and Turtle Wax, that should highlight me as a complete amateur; although I do use the 2 bucket cleaning method, if I don't jet wash it 

I have picked up by reading this section that when you buy decent stuff, some products are better than others for some colours - So your suggestions would be very welcome, I don't want to spend too much and would rather buy a few really effective but more expensive products than lots of okish ones 

(Syd if you see this I would like to know what you use on the QS ;-)

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie Charlie Charlie..

There are lots of sealants and waxes you can use..

What sort of effect are you after..

Some thing like the Zaino series will give you a glass like effect, where a Carnauba wax will give you a warmer look..

The wax really only gives you around 10% of the finish, it's all in the prep work..

Collinite waxes are good for the money, people love dodo, I like Zymol..

Depends on what your budget is..

You are welcome to try some of mine, say one on each panel so you can see how they all look, and make your mind up that way..

PM me if you are interested..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Rob I thought you might answer ;-)

I really would prefer the sort of finish it looks as though you could dip your hand straight in if you know what I mean?

Thanks for the offer I am far too busy for all that parlaver, I know it needs a claying and start to finish on the paint prep.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Ok so I admit I know next to nothing about all these weird products with names such as Collinite? or similar I use stuff like Mer and Turtle Wax, that should highlight me as a complete amateur; although I do use the 2 bucket cleaning method, if I don't jet wash it
> 
> I have picked up by reading this section that when you buy decent stuff, some products are better than others for some colours - So your suggestions would be very welcome, I don't want to spend too much and would rather buy a few really effective but more expensive products than lots of okish ones
> 
> ...


Well if you drive over, I can let you have a shot of the DA Polisher, will take away your swirls... your paint and car is still fine and you can do quite a lot mate...

Collinite 476S is a great wax, tested to outlast many others.. there is a link from something on here from a while back to detailing something or another site...

Let me know what u may need to know.

Ciao


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Charlie,

If you are starting to do some detailing this will get you started with great results.

Meguires 7 show glaze 
Meguires 21 sealant 
Collitne 476S Wax
Turtle Wax Back to black Plastics (silicone based)

Its as wet and glossy as i can get it ... 

Oh and i rarely polish... :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I am sure someone closer to you can aid you doing this, you can get Mezerna polish and use someone elses DA Polisher, buy yourself a pad for it and some clothes etc etc or else buy the DA Polisher...

In terms of what I used:

I used a G220 Meguiars polishing machine with Sonus pads. Mezerna polishes the middle cutting compound whilst a tougher compound for deeper scratches.

Stage 1 was to wash car
Thereon,
2. Clay bar the car
3. Washed the car again
4. Used carlack 68 to pre clean the car not the Carlack 68 New Paint that is what I use last as a sealant over the wax
5. Started the polishing machine, go to you tube to show you how it is used, it is super safe
6. One panel at a time, 30 sections later used around 3 times per section !!! 
7. Then Meguiars no.7 to help add a reflective coat, again one small 2foot by 2foor area like part 5 and 6. This is the step most details miss.
8. For wax I used my favourite value for money: Collinite 476S, double layer wax (AMAZING and the best stuff I have ever used) lasts 3 months should tolerate your British weather too, there is a longer term test by a British professional details showing how it lasted most waxes lasting 3months easily. I put 2 layers on.
9. Then layer another coat
10. Seal the next day, with Carlack New paint, seal as many layers as you want, I do 1 at least and every wash add this layer..I wash once a week

This mate is two days of work... and still the engine lid and area needs done..internal is done and perfect... the wheel archs inner areas also need done.. calipers need painted red...and under chassis some areas need rubbing down and high tem p paint or TLC... basics..

Easy stuff but time...thats all time...

Ciao mate


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie..

most post here are correct, although everyone get on with different products..

Natural waxes such as Carnauba based waxes usually give you that nice warm dip your hand in look, the wet look..

A good glaze such as the megs, which can be a pain to use, should give you good results with a synthetic wax..

I gather you don't want to spend a lot, hence why II suggested you had a go with a few of mine..

Bobski's stages should also give you a good result..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

qstix said:


> Charlie..
> 
> most post here are correct, although everyone get on with different products..
> 
> ...


One error that I made, put the sealant on before the wax...and layer that sealant a few times too... crap cos I did it the wrong way around and the wax is fine but the sealant does not adhere...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> One error that I made, put the sealant on before the wax...and layer that sealant a few times too... crap cos I did it the wrong way around and the wax is fine but the sealant does not adhere...


That's not a mistake, you are meant to put the sealant on before the wax, there is no reason why you can't put a sealant over a wax, but it may not like being applied on top of the wax you are using, it may also take the look of the wax away, giving a more sterile appearance,,


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

qstix said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > One error that I made, put the sealant on before the wax...and layer that sealant a few times too... crap cos I did it the wrong way around and the wax is fine but the sealant does not adhere...
> ...


I also wonder if it is the cold weather too... as it got later in the night even the wax was getting harder to take off...it means its no longer good for me to reapply..until it gets warmer.. safe enough though now..

Thanks mate, this is interesting. I will try it the other way around. Sealant then Wax after winter...

This way it does look amazing as it is..I look forward to comparing the way around you mentioned that is Sealant first...makes better sense that way.... I love the look, its very reflective and wet looking...the Meg 7 helped, you are right its a bitch to use. The key for me was doing a 2 foot by 2 and very little with a pad applicator only and after half the car was done using a new fibre cloth to remove it whilst it was fresh and stil somewhat wet...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Try meguiars nxt 2.0 wax. Its cheap and I think its hugely under rated for finish.

It doesnt last as long as some others but like I said the finish is very good - very wet.

If you dont like it youll only have wasted a tenner


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

For Red I would suggest ClearKote Red Moose Glaze followed by 3x layers of Victoria Concours.

However to get the best finish you really need to Machine Polish and refine the finish using a decent Finishing Polish such as Menz 106FA or Megs #205.

Have a look at this Red Civic I Detailed for a mate: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=114194 - it may give some ideas as it lists my process and products.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> For Red I would suggest ClearKote Red Moose Glaze followed by 3x layers of Victoria Concours.
> 
> However to get the best finish you really need to Machine Polish and refine the finish using a decent Finishing Polish such as Menz 106FA or Megs #205.
> 
> Have a look at this Red Civic I Detailed for a mate: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=114194 - it may give some ideas as it lists my process and products.


Nice write up...

I saw Charlie's car..it definitely needs a friend nearby who has a DA...there are swirls, probably not as bad your the Type R you worked on in your linky....


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

So the moose would go on after polishing, and you put that on with a machine at slow revs before finishing with the VC.

The results on that Honda are stunning mate, nice job. I think I will invest in some of the moose shoulld look nice on my Nimbus grey roadster.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

qstix said:


> Charlie..
> 
> most post here are correct, although everyone get on with different products..
> 
> ...


 Very kind of you sir...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> So the moose would go on after polishing, and you put that on with a machine at slow revs before finishing with the VC.
> 
> The results on that Honda are stunning mate, nice job. I think I will invest in some of the moose shoulld look nice on my Nimbus grey roadster.


Thanks and yes, low-medium speeds and use a Finishing Pad.


----------

